# There's simply no hope left.......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......for this country of ours. All common sense and logic have taken a leave of absence. Sad thing is, once it's gone, it's all but impossible to get it back. :smt086

https://gma.yahoo.com/people-walk-school-ferguson-protests-221410831--abc-news-topstories.html

And then, we have dumb-ass police officers like this: 

Two-phone standoff after cop stops man for 'walking with hands in pockets' - CNET

I give up......what the Hell is going on with people?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> <snippage!>
> 
> I give up......what the Hell is going on with people?


Nothing - it was a slow news day, so reports of a walker and a cop high-fiving each other after a stupid call-in were near the top of the pile of stories.

As for the other, fully 50% of the country feels there should have been an indictment, as there are still a shed-load of questions they feel are unanswered. I'm done commenting on the questions, just stating peoples' feelings about it. They feel an indictment would have meant a trial, and then the questions could have been asked, etc., etc., etc.

But basically, slow news day explains it.

Nothing to see -


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard a point counter point between a conservative and a liberal on Ferguson. They both happened to be black. The conservative asked why there isn't outrage about 17 black men being killed each day in America. (her statistics not mine) The liberal replied that that was a whole separate matter and that she shouldn't confuse the issue. My opinion is that it is exactly the same issue and that issue is that many of these people have not had the benefit of being raised by a two parent family. They were raised by some thugs "Baby Mama" and the governments broken schools and crazy welfare system. Sorry for the rant. I am off my soap box until further notice.:box:
Goldwinghttp


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Everyday there are honest hard working people who live, work hard and contribute to society. They go by seemingly unnoticed because it dose not make a good news story.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> <snip>
> ... that many of these people have not had the benefit of being raised by a two parent family.
> <snip a little more>
> Goldwinghttp


Holy Way to Generalise, Batman!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think the proper term is stereotype. Mia culpa, mia culpa. grande mia culpa!:evil:
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think the proper term is stereotype. Mia culpa, mia culpa. grande mia culpa!:evil:
> Goldwing


"Stereotype" - THAT's the word I was so desperately groping for. Thanks!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Stereotype or common threads? It is not a race problem it is a society problem because the I am entitled to what ever I want mentality that has become common today. The only thing any one is entitled to is the time they live and the place they die.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with stereotyping.
It's merely a classification and protective device that our brains use to keep us from harm.

The problem appears only when one begins to apply stereotyping inappropriately.

_Inappropriate Use #1_:
"Holy moley-there's a Black guy walking back and forth on the sidewalk, with his hands in his pockets! Our business was burglarized, a few days ago. So maybe this Black guy was one of the burglars. And his hands are in his pockets 'cause he's got a gun! Call the cops!"
_Inappropriate Use #2_:
"The White police killed Michael Brown, so that means that Black lives don't matter in the US, and all White cops are killers."

_The Proper Use of Stereotyping #1_:
"Hmmm... There's a rattlesnake. I guess I'd better keep an eye on him, and walk carefully around his position. They tend to strike with little warning."
_The Proper Use of Stereotyping #2_:
"Oh, oh... That cop is asking me to walk over and talk to him. I guess I'd better be polite, as long as he is too. I know I've done nothing wrong."


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> As for the other, fully 50% of the country feels there should have been an indictment, as there are still a shed-load of questions they feel are unanswered. I'm done commenting on the questions, just stating peoples' feelings about it.


Is the 50% figure yours or the medias?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Paratrooper it sure looks like the country is going "wacko".......

The article is about both video taping each other. What is really wacko is that people feel nervous because someone is walking around with their hands in their pockets... This is compounded by law enforcement responding to such a moronic call......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with stereotyping.
> It's merely a classification and protective device that our brains use to keep us from harm.


THIS!

This is just another word for profiling in this context and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. We profile all the time. Hell even animals do it and though their actions are overwhelmingly instinctive, ours to a fairly large degree are instinctive as well. We profile for many reasons under many conditions and as Steve has pointed out, it is a protective measure.

And then we have the racist AG Holder in Atlanta yesterday saying how his DOJ was going to put into place plans and procedures to end police racial profiling, "once and for all". Good luck and just watch how this is going to work. The man is not only racist, but clueless as well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Paratrooper it sure looks like the country is going "wacko".......
> 
> The article is about both video taping each other. What is really wacko is that people feel nervous because someone is walking around with their hands in their pockets... This is compounded by law enforcement responding to such a moronic call......


As for the stop for a man who was walking along with his hands in his pockets unless that officer had RAS and could articulate such (the A in RAS), the stop was consensual and the man had no cause to even converse with the officer. His first question should have been, "Why are you detaining me, officer?". This suggests a reason is required and unless there is RAS, there is no reason so the man could have wished the officer a 'good day' and gone on about his business.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Is the 50% figure yours or the medias?


Mine - fully 86% of internet statistics are made up on the spot, y'know.

It is based (loosely) on the number of my RealLife friends who have reacted to this issue. Half thing it's just fine, and the other half think questions need to be asked.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Mine - fully 86% of internet statistics are made up on the spot, y'know.


I agree with you 14%


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> As for the other, fully 50% of the country feels there should have been an indictment, as there are still a shed-load of questions they feel are unanswered. I'm done commenting on the questions, just stating peoples' feelings about it. They feel an indictment would have meant a trial, and then the questions could have been asked, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> -


well, I guess that 50% does not believe in our system of jurisprudence. A Grand Jury reviewed the facts, considered charges, and decided there was no basis for even the lowest level charge. That's how our system works. What the 50% wanted, I feel, is a mob trial based on sensationalist media, etc. Remember one of Michael Browns friends testified that Brown was standing there with his hands raised in the sign of surrender when he was shot. Well, the reports from other the Grant Jury testimony basically refuted that testimony. They agreed with the statements to the effect that Brown was charging back at the officer when the fatal shots were fired. Guess the cop fired in self defense, particularly after he had already been beaten up and had his gun tried to be stolen in his car by the thug. But if 50% of the public can't accept that decision, then I guess we need to revert to frontier justice, everybody carry a gun on their hip, defend yourself and if the mob doesn't like what you did, then we'll see you on the gallows tomorrow at sunrise.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> well, I guess that 50% does not believe in our system of jurisprudence. A Grand Jury reviewed the facts, considered charges, and decided there was no basis for even the lowest level charge. That's how our system works. What the 50% wanted, I feel, is a mob trial based on sensationalist media, etc. Remember one of Michael Browns friends testified that Brown was standing there with his hands raised in the sign of surrender when he was shot. Well, the reports from other the Grant Jury testimony basically refuted that testimony. They agreed with the statements to the effect that Brown was charging back at the officer when the fatal shots were fired. Guess the cop fired in self defense, particularly after he had already been beaten up and had his gun tried to be stolen in his car by the thug. But if 50% of the public can't accept that decision, then I guess we need to revert to frontier justice, everybody carry a gun on their hip, defend yourself and if the mob doesn't like what you did, then we'll see you on the gallows tomorrow at sunrise.


The general feeling here (liberal state, blah, blah, blah) is that the Police and the Prosecutor's office work very closely, and know each other well, to the point where collusion is perfectly possible. An indictment could have been made in order to have a trial and get things out in the open so the doubting public could see the process.

I'm not doubting their decision here, merely stating that the protesters would have nothing to protest about if things had been done differently.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> well, I guess that 50% does not believe in our system of jurisprudence. A Grand Jury reviewed the facts, considered charges, and decided there was no basis for even the lowest level charge. That's how our system works. What the 50% wanted, I feel, is a mob trial based on sensationalist media, etc. Remember one of Michael Browns friends testified that Brown was standing there with his hands raised in the sign of surrender when he was shot. Well, the reports from other the Grant Jury testimony basically refuted that testimony. They agreed with the statements to the effect that Brown was charging back at the officer when the fatal shots were fired. Guess the cop fired in self defense, particularly after he had already been beaten up and had his gun tried to be stolen in his car by the thug. But if 50% of the public can't accept that decision, then I guess we need to revert to frontier justice, everybody carry a gun on their hip, defend yourself and if the mob doesn't like what you did, then we'll see you on the gallows tomorrow at sunrise.


 RK, 50% of the population WON'T accept the decision, no matter what. They feel that Officer Wilson is a cold blooded murderer for shooting a 6'4" 300#+ thug who beat on him and tried to disarm and kill him. They want a trial, yes. But even then, unless a guilty of 1st degree murder verdict was reached...you'd see more of the same riots/looting we saw last time. Thanks to Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson (mostly Sharpton) stirring the pot of racism. And of the 50% of the population figure you used, 99% of that 50% are black. O'bummer should not be so cozy with Al Sharpton, He owes over 4 million dollars to the IRS. If any of us owed the IRS that much moola, we'd be in a Federal Prison somewhere sharing a cell with Mr. Kung-foo Snipes. That's the way I see it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I think the proper term is stereotype. Mia culpa, mia culpa. grande mia culpa!:evil:
> Goldwing


Stereotyping is pretty much human nature.... However no one can really deny that stereotyping is based partly on truth/facts..... Case in point, mother-in-laws........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> well, I guess that 50% does not believe in our system of jurisprudence. .


I think most of this bunch only believe in mob law. (no offense the the Italian Mob intended)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Stereotyping is better much human nature.... However no one can really deny that stereotyping is based partly on truth/facts..... Case in point, mother-in-laws........


I've said it before, "There's a little truth in every lie, a little false in every truth."
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I've said it before, "There's a little truth in every lie, a little false in every truth."
> Goldwing


Oh, no doubts there - but I had to get my dig in...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> well, I guess that 50% does not believe in our system of jurisprudence. A Grand Jury reviewed the facts, considered charges, and decided there was no basis for even the lowest level charge. That's how our system works. What the 50% wanted, I feel, is a mob trial based on sensationalist media, etc. Remember one of Michael Browns friends testified that Brown was standing there with his hands raised in the sign of surrender when he was shot. Well, the reports from other the Grant Jury testimony basically refuted that testimony. They agreed with the statements to the effect that Brown was charging back at the officer when the fatal shots were fired. Guess the cop fired in self defense, particularly after he had already been beaten up and had his gun tried to be stolen in his car by the thug. But if 50% of the public can't accept that decision, then I guess we need to revert to frontier justice, *everybody carry a gun on their hip*, defend yourself and if the mob doesn't like what you did, then we'll see you on the gallows tomorrow at sunrise.


Whoa, hold up there hoss. I thought that's what all of us here are working towards.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> The general feeling here (liberal state, blah, blah, blah) is *that the Police and the Prosecutor's office work very closely, and know each other well, to the point where collusion is perfectly possible*. An indictment could have been made in order to have a trial and get things out in the open so the doubting public could see the process.
> 
> I'm not doubting their decision here, merely stating that the protesters would have nothing to protest about if things had been done differently.


Kinda like Chicago, eh?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> RK, 50% of the population WON'T accept the decision, no matter what. They feel that Officer Wilson is a cold blooded murderer for shooting a 6'4" 300#+ thug who beat on him and tried to disarm and kill him. They want a trial, yes. But even then, unless a guilty of 1st degree murder verdict was reached...you'd see more of the same riots/looting we saw last time. Thanks to Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson (mostly Sharpton) stirring the pot of racism. *And of the 50% of the population figure you used, 99% of that 50% are black.* O'bummer should not be so cozy with Al Sharpton, He owes over 4 million dollars to the IRS. If any of us owed the IRS that much moola, we'd be in a Federal Prison somewhere sharing a cell with Mr. Kung-foo Snipes. That's the way I see it.


Can't work. Blacks only comprise about 12% of our population.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Can't work. Blacks only comprise about 12% of our population.


Don't confuse him with _*facts*_....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> The general feeling here (liberal state, blah, blah, blah) is that the Police and the Prosecutor's office work very closely, and know each other well, to the point where collusion is perfectly possible. An indictment could have been made in order to have a trial and get things out in the open so the doubting public could see the process.
> 
> I'm not doubting their decision here, merely stating that the protesters would have nothing to protest about if things had been done differently.


I beg to differ. First, in Ferguson the "protesters" are rioters, and they would protest anything that did not hang Darren Wilson. Look at the case in Cleveland where the 12 year boy was shot. They are protesters. The police and prosecutors office works closely together in every city, and civilized people abide by the rule of law even when they do not agree with it. Clearly those "protesters" in Ferguson are not civilized. Too much has been made of this case. There is video evidence that Michael Brown was a thug who robbed a convenience store and audio of a guy stating that Brown charged the cop. There are witnesses who are mysteriously coming up dead after testifying for the GJ that Brown attacked a cop.

At any rate, the point is that there are some people who will accept nothing other than what they want at the time regardless of facts or truth. It is thug mentality, and it needs to be stomped out violently.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

. There are witnesses who are mysteriously coming up dead after testifying for the GJ that Brown attacked a cop.

At any rate, the point is that there are some people who will accept nothing other than what they want at the time regardless of facts or truth. It is thug mentality, and it needs to be stomped out violently.[/QUOTE]
Where did you hear that there were witnesses coming up dead?
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I beg to differ. First, in Ferguson the "protesters" are rioters, and they would protest anything that did not hang Darren Wilson. Look at the case in Cleveland where the 12 year boy was shot. They are protesters. The police and prosecutors office works closely together in every city, and civilized people abide by the rule of law even when they do not agree with it. Clearly those "protesters" in Ferguson are not civilized. Too much has been made of this case. There is video evidence that Michael Brown was a thug who robbed a convenience store and audio of a guy stating that Brown charged the cop. There are witnesses who are mysteriously coming up dead after testifying for the GJ that Brown attacked a cop.
> 
> At any rate, the point is that there are some people who will accept nothing other than what they want at the time regardless of facts or truth. It is thug mentality, and it needs to be stomped out violently.


Please note I didn't say they WOULDN'T protest - I said they would have nothing TO protest. That makes the LEO and NG's job easier - if there's nothing to protest about and you're still rioting, then you're a looter pure and simple. I stand by my statement that an indictment would have been the better bet.

But I don't expect anyone to agree with me - just calling it as I see it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> At any rate, the point is that there are some people who will accept nothing other than what they want at the time regardless of facts or truth. It is thug mentality,


Just think it should be highlighted so it get not missed. Did you hear about the young Bosnian that get killed by so called demonstrators with hammers in Ferguson because he "was" white?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gcbhm, You stated that witnesses that testified that Brown attacked a cop were " coming up dead " .I am very curious as to where that information came from.
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

"If you don't take control of the situation, the situation will take control of you".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Just think it should be highlighted so it get not missed. Did you hear about the young Bosnian that get killed by so called demonstrators with hammers in Ferguson because he "was" white?


I did hear about that - and on another gun group it was discussed (briefly) as to whether hammers should be outlawed now - especially Evil Black Assault Hammers.

Sad.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> "If you don't take control of the situation, the situation will take control of you".


You can't apply that to everything you do, however. Sometimes you just have to go with the flow. But I know what you mean.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> RK, 50% of the population WON'T accept the decision, no matter what. They feel that Officer Wilson is a cold blooded murderer for shooting a 6'4" 300#+ thug who beat on him and tried to disarm and kill him. They want a trial, yes. But even then, unless a guilty of 1st degree murder verdict was reached...you'd see more of the same riots/looting we saw last time. Thanks to Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson (mostly Sharpton) stirring the pot of racism.


and therein lies the problem. If you don't believe in the system, get active about changing it, but don't use it as a basis to justify burning down your city and stealing anything you can get your hands on. Don't like the system, get into politics and change it, that's our way. We don't use violence, mob threats and vigilante justice to run our nation, but these folks seems to want to. Fine, if you don't want to work within the law to change it, then live by it the way you want it yourself. Any person seen leaving a looted store with goods in your hands or seen lighting a building on fire should be shot on sight by the police or the NG. No innocent until proven guilty, no grand jury review for an indictment, no trial by jury. That would put a quick end to the looting and burning. I don't condone it but unless somebody puts the law back into the process, eventually we will all be walking the streets with a weapon strapped to our hip as an everyday protective device.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> and therein lies the problem. If you don't believe in the system, get active about changing it, but don't use it as a basis to justify burning down your city and stealing anything you can get your hands on. Don't like the system, get into politics and change it, that's our way. We don't use violence, mob threats and vigilante justice to run our nation, but these folks seems to want to. Fine, if you don't want to work within the law to change it, then live by it the way you want it yourself. Any person seen leaving a looted store with goods in your hands or seen lighting a building on fire should be shot on sight by the police or the NG. No innocent until proven guilty, no grand jury review for an indictment, no trial by jury. That would put a quick end to the looting and burning. I don't condone it but unless somebody puts the law back into the process, eventually we will all be walking the streets with a weapon strapped to our hip as an everyday protective device.


Many of us already are. I have another 9 days to get my CCW classwork done, and three weeks from then that will be SOP.
Goldwing


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Can't work. Blacks only comprise about 12% of our population.


 I was working off Sail designs 50% of the population figure he pulled out of the air. And I added all the white's who wish they were black, and oreos and zebras like O'bummer I guess.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I was working off Sail designs 50% of the population figure he pulled out of the air. And I added all the white's who wish they were black, and oreos and zebras like O'bummer I guess.


Man, I hope our next Republican Prez has a name I can treat with the outright contempt you treat the current incumbent with.....

"Oreos", and "zebras?" Well, I guess the "N" word is out so you had to find something new. Original.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> ...You stated that witnesses that testified that Brown attacked a cop were " coming up dead " .I am very curious as to where that information came from.
> Goldwing


There was _one_ news story, published by a normally-reliable web-based source, that noted that _one_ Black kid who testified in Officer Wilson's favor was later found dead of a gunshot to his head.
It was _speculated_ that this killing _might've_ been in revenge for his testimony.
This _one_ killing is being investigated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Please note I didn't say they WOULDN'T protest - I said they would have nothing TO protest. That makes the LEO and NG's job easier - if there's nothing to protest about and you're still rioting, then you're a looter pure and simple. I stand by my statement that an indictment would have been the better bet.
> 
> But I don't expect anyone to agree with me - just calling it as I see it.


Yeah, I know what you meant, but it's a moot point when we know they would riot (not protest) over a broken cracker, no pun intended. Well...maybe a little.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Gcbhm, You stated that witnesses that testified that Brown attacked a cop were " coming up dead " .I am very curious as to where that information came from.
> Goldwing


There have been two reports of it in the news that I've seen.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There was _one_ news story, published by a normally-reliable web-based source, that noted that _one_ Black kid who testified in Officer Wilson's favor was later found dead of a gunshot to his head.
> It was _speculated_ that this killing _might've_ been in revenge for his testimony.
> This _one_ killing is being investigated.


Thanks for the reply Steve I hadn't heard that yet.
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Man, I hope our next Republican Prez has a name I can treat with the outright contempt you treat the current incumbent with...


You can easily make up contemptuous names for almost anyone, President or "ordinary" citizen alike. Think "Dugout Doug" MacArthur, for instance.
But the issue of real contempt will only "stick" to someone who deserves it. Once again, consider General MacArthur: It didn't stick to him.

But President Obama has a whole lot of contempt sticking to him, right now, and for very good reason.



SailDesign said:


> "Oreos", and "zebras?" Well, I guess the "N" word is out so you had to find something new. Original.


"Oreo" has frequently been used (for many years) in the general Black community as an epithet for someone who "looks Black, but is White inside." Although it is meant to be contemptuous, it actually indicates a successful Black who is "living the American dream" with neither envy nor bigotry, alongside his "White," "Brown," and "Yellow"-and maybe even "Red"-neighbors.
"Zebra" is a new one, previously unknown to me, but it's just as evocative, and as comprehensible, as "Oreo."


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Man, I hope our next Republican Prez has a name I can treat with the outright contempt you treat the current incumbent with.....
> 
> "Oreos", and "zebras?" Well, I guess the "N" word is out so you had to find something new. Original.


I don't think you really want to do that. I mean, it does reflect on you, not others or whomever is in office.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

And here we go. Just saw it 30 minutes ago on ABC 5 O'Clock news. A very, I mean a very respectable African American Woman screams in a very special manner in a ABC TV camera about Police violence. Her son was just stopped by white police and a K9 unit from burglarizing a home. She demands money from the Media for her story and her son is innocent. He have to burglarize homes and harm other people because that's just the way he is. She claims police racist based violence. 
It worked so easy in Ferguson why not in her town? May be it is not so interesting because he survived his arrest?
At least I understood the screaming like that. And a certain clientele from a certain party don't work and need places for Christmas hopping. 
Is now Ferguson off and Pittsburgh on or both on or off? What is Mr. Sharpton and Mr. Stephanopolus saying about it? Tonight only one of the giggle girls reported. May we see tomorrow more from the professional opinionators that have the authority to tell certain people what to think and believe.

Some people living still back in 1925. Many like my Grandpa had learned that you can not make yourself rich by taking it from the rich people. You have to make sure that the people that you address under all circumstances stay poor. This chain have to be kept unbroken. Only if you make sure your minority that you meant to make money out of strays in the poor dirt and without any education. Just tell them if they learn something they would be Uncle Tom. This way you can make Millions every year on the back of poor people. Many Civilian rights group leaders realized that and make sure that their clients never come out of purity. Don't go and steal from the working class a fish to sell it to a poor man. Go and teach the poor man how to fish and more important Why he should learn how to fish.

But I don't think that someone understand what I am saying. In today world people learn a lot, but really comprehend so little. It's sad.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PT111Pro said:


> And here we go. Just saw it 30 minutes ago on ABC 5 O'Clock news. A very, I mean a very respectable African American Woman screams in a very special manner in a ABC TV camera about Police violence. Her son was just stopped by white police and a K9 unit from burglarizing a home. She demands money from the Media for her story and her son is innocent. He have to burglarize homes and harm other people because that's just the way he is. She claims police racist based violence.


Have to ask. How do you know she was African American?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> You can't apply that to everything you do, however. Sometimes you just have to go with the flow. But I know what you mean.


For 30 yrs., that was my go to saying for staying safe. For most, they simply don't have any idea as to what I mean.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Man, I hope our next Republican Prez has a name I can treat with the outright contempt you treat the current incumbent with.....
> 
> "Oreos", and "zebras?" Well, I guess the "N" word is out so you had to find something new. Original.


 I hope so too Sail. The current lump occupying the oval office deserves and will not get any respect from me. Anyone who uses Al Sharpton as a go to on civil rights matters and considers the United States Constitution as some kind of obstacle to avoid, doesn't deserve any respect from any citizen.
Legal citizen that is....I know the illegals love him. I don't know who the Republicans will front to go against Hillary or Warren, I hope & pray it's not Jeb Bush, if it is, well Sail...go nuts on him with my blessing.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I've said it before, "There's a little truth in every lie, a little false in every truth."
> Goldwing


*"What's right isn't always popular. What's popular isn't always right."*
--Howard Cosell


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I hope so too Sail. The current lump occupying the oval office deserves and will not get any respect from me. Anyone who uses Al Sharpton as a go to on civil rights matters and considers the United States Constitution as some kind of obstacle to avoid, doesn't deserve any respect from any citizen.
> Legal citizen that is....I know the illegals love him. I don't know who the Republicans will front to go against Hillary or Warren, I hope & pray it's not Jeb Bush, if it is, well Sail...go nuts on him with my blessing.


I still can't understand your problem with him - but I guess the view is different from this side of The Divide.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Southerboy
> Have to ask. How do you know she was African American?


You absolutely right with that question. Many get confused with the people from middle east (South West Asia) and because they are dark skinned they call them African even when they not black (I mean African black), when they are Arabic in origin instead. But I learned here in the US that even African originated Americans don't know the difference and call all South West Asian originated people also African. Liberals don't care at all, they say there are no racial differences at all between the people, at least as long as they cannot use race for their agenda. Just saying.

But in this case I'll think I could tell, I lived for a while on the African Continent so I believe I can make a judgement on that one, and because I lived for a while in the ,middle East too, so i'll think I know he difference. I am absolutely sure on the fact that the lady was not European or Eastern European origin. They look completely different than Africanos or Arabics, South West Asians. Not that the behavior and the respectfulness in appearance and behavior would be a indicator for any origin, that behavior you will find from North Pole all the way to Down Under. Me personally try to keep me away from such regardless where they come from, because they are way to educated and sophisticated for me.

Did I answer your question?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> shootbrownelk
> The current lump occupying the oval office deserves and will not get any respect from me. Anyone who uses Al Sharpton as a go to on civil rights matters and considers the United States Constitution as some kind of obstacle to avoid, doesn't deserve any respect from any citizen.


As long as the black community doesn't realize that, their will be no hope for the blacks in the nation. As long they run behind so called civil rights leaders is no hope. Running behind them means running behind. El Sharpton still lives in 1955. The civilian rights change on a daily base. What exactly civilian rights are is mainly depending how they make money out of it and what would be at the moment better for their fund raising in their bank account. El Sharpton and others keep the people poor while themselves make multiple Millions every year on the misery of the black community. They run now since 40 years each of them and have not made any change besides made themselves fitly rich. The black community don't need government handouts and church donations. They need to get rid of their street gangs, need real education and not false hope the government, means everyone in the nation, owns them something. That's bull. As long as black kids going to school messing their test up only because they are scared that they get beaten as Uncle Toms by street gang kids, there is absolutely no hope for the black community.

They don't need El Sharpton or Obama. They need education and to get rid of the gang in the hood. That is what the media should help to do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PT111Pro said:


> You absolutely right with that question. Many get confused with the people from middle east (South West Asia) and because they are dark skinned they call them African even when they not black (I mean African black), when they are Arabic in origin instead. But I learned here in the US that even African originated Americans don't know the difference and call all South West Asian originated people also African. Liberals don't care at all, they say there are no racial differences at all between the people, at least as long as they cannot use race for their agenda. Just saying.
> 
> But in this case I'll think I could tell, I lived for a while on the African Continent so I believe I can make a judgement on that one, and because I lived for a while in the ,middle East too, so i'll think I know he difference. I am absolutely sure on the fact that the lady was not European or Eastern European origin. They look completely different than Africanos or Arabics, South West Asians. Not that the behavior and the respectfulness in appearance and behavior would be a indicator for any origin, that behavior you will find from North Pole all the way to Down Under. Me personally try to keep me away from such regardless where they come from, because they are way to educated and sophisticated for me.
> 
> Did I answer your question?


My question was meant to be a little sarcastic. Not at you but to the term African American... because I know how it came into common use in this country when referring to blacks. The simple fact is, there are very few African Americans in this country (I would bet well under a million). And this is because the term African American technically refers to someone who was born on the African continent and immigrated to the United States where they obtained their citizenship.

That could just as easily be someone from Tunis or Egypt or Algeria or South Africa. I have know three African Americans in my lifetime... and one of them was white.

I would bet that virtually none of the real African Americans in the country riot or loot or protest or commit an inordinate number of crimes. I would bet virtually all are hard working and just damned happy to be here.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SouthernBoy
> And this is because the term African American technically refers to someone who was born on the African continent and immigrated to the United States where they obtained their citizenship


Humm, that's the reason why I said "origin". I meet a lot of African in my live. There are very common on this planet. But you are right; there are no black and white American people. If they not red/brown Indio style, they belong to Africa, Europe, and Asia and absolutely not to America, but we don't want to hear that at all. The continent belongs to the red/brown folks, US Americans Colonists forget that so easy and fight over a land that is stolen by force and definitely do not belong to them and that they keep occupied against the law of nations for so long. 
It was not so that the continent was empty and no one owned this continent before it was burglarized (and still is), looted and the majority of the origin population was brutally killed by British, Portuguese and Spaniards later until today by the Colonists.

But what is the politically correct definition for people that have taken the land by force and which are of African origin in America? The question is legitimate because all other US Americans are just Americans regardless if they brown, red, white or yellow.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> <snip>
> 
> But what is the politically correct definition for people that have taken the land by force and which are of African origin in America? The question is legitimate because all other US Americans are just Americans regardless if they brown, red, white or yellow.


They are Americans. There is no other word except maybe "of African descent" in the same way the WASPs say they are "of English descent."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> They are Americans. There is no other word except maybe "of African descent" in the same way the WASPs say they are "of English descent."


I am an American of Norwegian descent, possibly a descendent of the mighty Vikings. I take exception to that the Viking name is being used by those hapless losers across the Mississippi from my home in Wisconsin. I am only joking of course, but if that Washington team is getting pressure to change their name, why not? 
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I am an American of Norwegian descent, possibly a descendent of the mighty Vikings. I take exception to that the Viking name is being used by those hapless losers across the Mississippi from my home in Wisconsin. I am only joking of course, but if that Washington team is getting pressure to change their name, why not?
> Goldwing


You're getting mighty close to demanding that American Football change its name to American Padded Rugby Football. It has NO relation to the original football game at all.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> They are Americans. There is no other word except maybe "of African descent" in the same way the WASPs say they are "of English descent."


My ancestral lineage is English-Irish-Welsh but you'll never hear me lay any claim to that. I am a Virginian, which also makes me an American... as in native American, another term that has no real meaning in its current usage when you dissect it and look at its linguistic roots.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> You're getting mighty close to demanding that American Football change its name to American Padded Rugby Football. It has NO relation to the original football game at all.


I thought you said something about not drinking, have a change of heart today? I am on the other hand enjoying a Lienenkugels right now.:drinkers:
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I thought you said something about not drinking, have a change of heart today? I am on the other hand enjoying a Lienenkugels right now.:drinkers:
> Goldwing


Fortunately, you can enjoy rugger without drinking. Although I have to admit it was more fun BEFORE my bachelor party....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes there is a little hope left when people like Charles Barkley speaks up like he did and others that have spoke up about you want to change how your treat change how you act. You don't want shot by policeman don't attack a policeman. you don't want treated like a thug don't act like a thug.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@ tony pasly
The question is why no one is willing to understand that. It's like a mirror.


----------

